# Did you build your bandsaw mill from parts?



## SDB777 (May 1, 2011)

Thought maybe a 'poll' would be a fun way to find out how many individuals have built their 'first' bandsaw mill from parts/pieces instead of buying the 'first' mill as something considered 'turn-key'....

Only two options for answering this poll.

Yes
No


Scott B


----------



## SDB777 (May 2, 2011)

Okay, maybe this was a bad idea......

Not my first, won't be my last.....





Scott B


----------



## tomsteve (May 2, 2011)

check out this site.

Home Built Bandsaw Bandmill - Build your own Bandsaw Sawmill


----------



## qbilder (May 2, 2011)

I bought my saw turn key. It's a Linn style mill with 30" throat, 16hp electric start, with an axle for around $5500. PIA going up to nowhere Michigan to pick it up but the mill is solid & makes great cuts. I have not had to do much anything to it except weld on RV jacks to make it easier & faster removing the axle. Just a basic mill with the wide throat I needed for quarter sawing. No way could I have the time to build one and spend much less money than buying it out right.


----------



## tomsteve (May 2, 2011)

nowhere michigan rocks!!!


----------

